# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  الصــــــــــور  لا تكذب ابــــــــــدا

## بحاري

*الـصـور لا تــكـذب أبــــداً 

بعد قراءتك لهذا الموضوع سوف تصبح شـــــاهد عيــــان 
وسيتــــم اخذ أقـــــــــوالك لاحقاً... فكن مستعداً 

-1- 
هيا بنا ننطلق سريعاً لشـــــرفة منزلك 
أنظــــــــر للقمــــر ... و تــــــــأمل معى روعته 






يهيم الإنسان فى المشهد الشاعرى للقمر ... 

طيب اسمعنى .. وانت تتأمل ... 

فى العصر الحديث
بعد ان هبط اول أنسان على سطح القمر عام 1969 

وبعد العديد من الأبحاث على التربة و صور الأقمار الصناعية 

أكتشفت Nasaأن القمر كان جسم مشتعل
وسطحه مغطى بالبراكين و الحمم ... ولكنه برد 



Nasa



منذ 1400 عام
قال الله تعالى 
{وَجَعَلْنَا اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ آيَتَيْنِ فَمَـــــحَوْنــــــــَا آيـــــــَةَ اللّـــــــَيْلِ
وَجَعَلْنَا آيَةَ النَّهَارِ مُبْصِرَةً} [الإسراء: 12]



التفسير و الإعجاز
روى الإمام ابن كثير في تفسيره
أن عبد الله بن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال فى هذه الأية:
"كان القمر يضيء كما تضيء الشمس، وهو آية الليل، ولكنه أنطفأ "
رسالة
يا مايكــــل .. يا كوهين ... يا جيفارا
هل كان أيام الرسول (ص) سفن فضاء تهبط على القمر 
أم كان الصحابة من رواد الفضاء 






*

----------


## بحاري

*-2-


يبدو أنا الأمطار بدأت فى التساقط







فى العصر الحديث
عام 1827 م اكتشف عـــالم بريطاني اسمه بـــــراونأن ماء المطر إذا نزل على التربةأحدث بها اهتزازات تهتز معهاحبيبات التربة ... وهذا لان المطر يسبب شحنات كهربائيةعندما يختلط بالتربة ....فتتباعد الحبيبات عن بعضها و تتحركمما يسمح بدخول الماء بين أجزاء التربة لكى تنمو النباتات






لكن منذ 1400 عام
قال تعالى 
( وَتَرَى الْأَرْضَ هَامِدَةًفَإِذَا أَنزَلْنَـــا عَلَيْهَــــــا الْمــــــــَاء اهْتَـــــــــــزَّتْ وَرَبَتْ وَأَنبَتَتْ مِن كُلِّ زَوْجٍ بَهِيجٍ ) سورة الحج .

التفسير و الإعجاز
سبحان الله ... هل ترى الدقة فى أختيار لفظ أهتزت .... الأن فقطبعد 14 قرن أستطعنا ان نفهم ما معنى اهتزت الأرض من المطر 



رسالة 
إلى من يدعى الفهم ... من علم راعى الغنم هذه الأسرار ؟
><><><><><><><<><><><><><
*

----------


## بحاري

*-3-



الأن سأختبرك .. إختبار بسيط 
أنا أستطيع تحديد عمرك من قوة أنفاسك 
أمسك هذه البالونة و قم بنفخها



 




لو قلت لك أن السماء مثل البالونة تتسع و تتمدد بأستمرار .. هل تصدقنى 


هناك دليلين 


فى العصر الحديث 
عام 1929 حدثت ضجة كبيرة عندما اكتشف العلماء ان الكون يتسع و يتمدد ... وحجمه غير ثابت .. لم يتخيلوا هذا أبداً 











لكن منذ 1400 عام
قال الله تعالى 
( وَالسَّـمَــــــاء بَنَيْنَاهَا بِأَيْدٍ وَإِنَّا لَمُـــــــــوسِـــعُــــونَ )

التفسير و الأعجاز
الأية لا تحتاج لتفسير ... المعنى واضح جداً جداً .... السمــــــــاء تـتســـــــــع 





لو كان هذا القرآن من خيال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
ما الذى يدفعه لأن يقول لرجل من عصر الجاهلية ان السماء تتسع ... بالطبع سيتهمــــه بالجــنـــون 
*

----------


## بحاري

*-4-
من فضــــــــلك أمــسك بهذه العدســـــــة المـــــــكبـــــــرة 



 




قربها من أصبعــــــــك ... 
ماذا تــــــــــــرى ؟









هذه الخطوط الدقيقة ..هى البصمـــــــة 
دعنـــــــى أوضـــــح لك 
في عام 1892 أثبت الدكتور "فرانسيس غالتون" (Francis Galton)
أن هذه هى خطوط البصمة و التى تختلف من أنسان لأخر .. ولا يمكن أن تتشابه 
منذ 1400 عام
قال تعالى 
{أَيَحْسَبُ الإِنسَانُ أَلَّنْ نَجْمَعَ عِظَامَهُ * بَلَى قَادِرِينَ عَلَى أَنْنُسَوِّيَ بَنَـــــــانَــــــــــهُ} [القيامة: 1-4]



التفسير و الإعجاز
البنـــــــــان : أطراف الأصابع (مكان البصمة )

لقد أنكر الكفار أن يجمع الله عظام الانسان .... فرد عليهم رب العالمين انه قادرعلى جمع طرف الأصبع بما فيه من تفاصيل دقيقة( البصمة )... وهى ليس بشئ سهل لأنها تختلف من انسان لأخر 




*

----------


## بحاري

*-5-




هذه الحفرة ذكرتنى بشئ عجيب
هل تعرف ما هى اخفض منطقة العالم 
فى العصر الحديث
أثبتت الصور الجغرافية .. أنها تلك المنطقة بقرب البحر الميت في فلسطين حيث تنخفض عن سطح البحر بعمق (392)متراً


لكن منذ 1400 عام
قال الله تعالى 
الم * غُلِبَتِ الـــــــــرُّومُ* فِي أَدْنَــــــــــى الأَرْضِ وَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ غَلَبِهِمْ سَيَغْلِبُونَ *

التفسير و الأعجاز
قالت كتب التاريخ و التفسير ان معركة الروم و فارس دارت فى منطقة بين الأردن و فلسطين ... لذا قال الله ( أدنى الأرض ) لانها أكثر منطقة أنخفاضاً 

يا رســــول الله قالوا عنك شاعر ... فهل من وحى الشعراء أن تحدد أخفض منطقة فى العالم لكى تكمل بها بيت القصيدة 
*

----------


## بحاري

*-6-
هيــــــــــا ... أرتــــــدى هــــذه النـــــــظــــــــارة 


فى العصر الحديث 
أكد العلماء الأتى 
1-البحار المالحة لا تختلط مع بعضها ..
فيوجد بينهم حاجز لا يمكن أن تراه ... هذا الحاجز هو كثافة ماء كل بحر و التى تمنع اختلاطه بالبحر الأخر .. 

2-البحر المالح و النهر العذب أيضا لا يختلطان أبداً .
بسبب اختلاف كثافة الماء 

إضاءة : لكى تفهم معنى الكثافة ... ضع بعض الزيت على كوب ماء ... تجد الزيت يطفو فوق الماء و لا يختلطان بسبب أختلاف كثافتهم 

منذ 1400 عام 
قال الله تعالى 
1-البحار المالحة 
مَرَجَ الْبَحْـــــــرَيْنِ يَلْتَقِيَانِ* بَيْنَهُمَا بـــــــــــَرْزَخٌ لا يَبْغِيَانِ * فَبِأَيِّ آلاءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ * يَخْرُجُ مِنْهُمَا اللُّؤْلُؤُوَالْمَرْجَانُ} [الرحمن: 19-22].
2-البحر المالح و النهر العذب
وَهُوَ الَّذِي مَرَجَ الْبَحْــــــــرَيْنِ هَذَا عَذْبٌ فُرَاتٌ وَهَذَا مِلْحٌ أُجَاجٌ وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَهُمَا بَــــــــــرْزَخًــــــــاوَحِجْرًا مَحْجُورًا} [الفرقان: 53].


تفسير و أعجاز 
بـــــرزخ : معناها حـــــــــاجز 
سبحان الله .... لقد اخبرنا المولى أن البحار لا تختلط ... وكذلك النهر و البحر ... 
كل منهم له مياة ذات طبيعة خاصة ... ويفصل بينهم حواجز لا نراها .. انها حواجز الكثافة 
رسالة 
يا من تريد ان تــــرى عصــى مـوســـى تتحرك حتى تؤمن .... إلا يكفيك أية واحدة من القران 
من فضلك أعد النظر لهذه الصورة

إضاءة :مثال على هذه المعجزة المستمرة حتى الآن نذهب بك الى مصر تحديدا مدينة رشيد حيث يلتقي نهر النيل مع البحر المتوسط
وصورة بالقمر الصناعي مباشر على هذا الرابط
*

----------


## بحاري

*

-7-





صوم الايام البيض 
فى العصر الحديث
أكتشف بعض العلماء .. ومنهم العالم الامريكى الدكتور ليبـــــــرعــــــالم الــــنـــفـــــس بميامي في الولايات المتحدة

أن القمـــــــر يؤثر بشكل كبير جداً على الأنســـان ... خصوصاً فى أيام اكتماله .. يوم 13 و 14 و 15
وهذا بسبب أن جسم الانسان 80% منه ماء ... 
وقوة جاذبية القمر تكون شديدة فى أيام أكتماله... مما يؤثر على الانسان و سلوكه و حالته المزاجية ..
طبعاً دراسات علماء الغربلم تكن لتوضيح حكمة الصيام لهذه الأيام ..
فهى دراسة مطولة جداً لتأثير القمر على الأنسان ... وما يخصنا منها هو الجزء المتعلق بيوم 13 و 14 و 15 ...



إضاءة : القمر هو السبب فى المد و الجزر .. لانه يجذب ماء البحار .... وبنفس الطريقة يؤثر على الماء فى اجسامنا 


منذ 1400 سنة
قال الرسول (ص)
عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : أوصاني خليلي بثلاث : صيــــــام ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر ، وركعتي الضحى ، وأن أوتر قبل أن أنام . حديث صحيح 
التفسير و الاعجاز
لم نكن نعرف لماذا أيام 13 – 14 – 15 بالتحديد التى أمرنا الرسول (ص) بالصيام فيها 

الأن فهمنــــــــا ان 
الصوم سيحكم سلوك الانسان و يجعله أكثر أستقرار و هدوء خصوصاً من لديهم ميول للأكتئاب ... ولن تؤثر عليه جاذبية القمر لينعم بحياته
رسالة



حبيبى يا رسول الله ... اتهمك الكفار بالجنون .. والعلم يثبت اليوم
أنك أعظـــــــم طبيب نفســـــــى ... لأنه تلقى الوحى من خالق النفس
*

----------


## بحاري

*-8-
صــــــــــوت طفــــــل رضيـــع يضـــــحك




فى العصر الحديث
أكتشف العلماء
أن بول الرضيع الذكر بيكون نسبة البكتريا فيه قليلة جداً ...
لكن بول الرضيع الأنثى بيكون نسبة البكتريا أكثر بكثير جداً من الذكر 

الأنثى الرضيعة .... عدد البكتريا فى عينة البول 42 

الذكر الرضيع ... عدد البكتريا فى عينة البول 2 فقط 

لكن منذ 1400 عام
قال الرسول (ص) عليه وسلم 
1- عن أم قيس بنت محصن: ”أنها أتت بابن لها صغير لم يأكل الطعام إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فبــــال على ثوبه فدعا بماء صلى الله عليه وسلم فنــــضحه ولم يغســــله“ رواه البخاري ومسلم وابو داود وأحمد.
2-”بول الغلام الرضيع يُنضح وبول الجارية يُغْسَل“ رواه الإمام أحمد,
3-”إنما ينضح من بول الذكر ويغسل من بول الأنثى“رواه أحمد وأبو داود 

الأعجاز و التفسير
الأحاديث و اضحة فلقد أمرنا الرسول (ص) بغسل بول الأنثى... ونضح بول الذكر ..
فمن اوحى له بأن بول الأنثى ملوث و يجب غسله بالماء .... انه ربى خالق الانثى و الذكر 
رسالة 
بالطبع لم يستوعب الصحابة الحكمة الكاملة من هذا الأمر ولكنهم أطاعوا الرسول (ص) ..... 
ونحن فهمنا الأن ... وللأسف يا ليتنـــــــا نملك 1% من إيمان الصحابة 
><><><><
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الحبيب بحارى
الف حمدالله على السلامة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بحاري الليله جايب ليك ابداعات دايره زول رايق يتابعها ان شاء الله نقدر نفراها بهدؤ كده
تسلم ياصفوة
*

----------


## بحاري

*-9- 



فى العصر الحديث
أكتشف العلماء طريقة تكوين اللبن فى الأبقار .... حيث يتكون اللبن من العلف و الطعام الذى يوجد فى بطن البقرة ... ثم تنتقل هذه المواد الى الضرع ويضاف إليها مواد اخرى من الدم مثل الجلكوز و البروتينات ..ليتكون فى النهاية اللبن ... 

لكن منذ 1400 سنة 
قال تعالى 
(وَإِنَّ لَكُمْ فِي الأَنْعَامِ لَعِبْرَةً نُّسْقِيكُم مِّمَّــا فــــِي بــطُـونِهِ مِن بَيْنِ فَــــرْثٍ وَدَمٍ لَّبَناً خَالِصاً سَآئِغاً لِلشَّارِبِينَ )النحل66صدق الله العظيم.
التفسير و الأعجاز
فــــــرث : معناها الطعام و العلف الموجود فى البطن 
سبحان الله .....ما أكتشفه العلماء حديثاً ... تخبرنا الأية وبنفس الدقة ان تكوين اللبن من مواد فى العلف و الدم معاً 
رسالة 
للأسف فى هذه الأيام بيننا عقول بشر مثل البقر .. لأنهم لو تدبروا أية واحدة ما كان هذه حــــــال المسلمين 

الأن أنت أصبحت شاهد عيان ... على عجائب قدرة الله و معجزات كتابه
فهل تجدد معى الشهـــــــادة بذلك
من فضلك اكتب هذه الجملة
( أشهد يا ربى أنك لا إله إلا أنت .. وأن محمد عبدك و رسولك قد بلغ الرسالة و أدى الأمانة )
*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

الحبيب بحارى
الف حمدالله على السلامة



 

الله  يسلمك يا هندسة 

تخريمة :

لسه بكتب  من بلاد  ( الغربة ) !!
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

بحاري الليله جايب ليك ابداعات دايره زول رايق يتابعها ان شاء الله نقدر نفراها بهدؤ كده
تسلم ياصفوة



 
ربنا  يديم  الروقة  .. ويدينا  الفى مرادنا  الليلة
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
الله يجزيك خير
الغالي بحاري ............. ليك وحشة ياحبيب

تبريشة:

شكلك كنت معتكف في برش رمضان
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*أشهد يا ربي أنك لا إله إلا أنت ...
وأن محمد عبدك ورسولك قد بلغ الرساله وأدي الأمانة

تخريمه :
حمد الله علي السلامه أخي بحاري وعودا حميدا
تخريمه تانية :
خليها بالنية
                        	*

----------


## makkawi

*اللة يحفظك يا بحاري وكتر لينا من الحاجات دي....تشكر يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*اشهد ياربى انك لااله الا انت وان محمدا عبدك ورسولك قد بلغ الرساله وأدى الامانه.. الف حمدلله على السلامه
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*( أشهد يا ربى أنك لا إله إلا أنت .. وأن محمد عبدك و رسولك قد بلغ الرسالة و أدى الأمانة )
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*(أشهد يا ربى أنك لا إله إلا أنت .. وأن محمد عبدك و رسولك قد بلغ الرسالة و أدى الأمانة )
تسلم يا بحارى على الدرر
وبالله يا اهل المنبر دا زول تخلوهو يغيب كده ساكت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله بلغ الرسالة ونصح الامة وادى الامانة
الشكر الكثير اخى بحارى على هذه الايضاحات التى تخطئه العقل
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الله يجزيك الخير يا بحارى
والله معلومات متعه مابعدها متعه
سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته
*

----------


## Deimos

*أشهد يا ربى أنك لا إله إلا أنت .. وأن محمداً عبدك و رسولك قد بلغ الرسالة و أدى الأمانة  ...

سبحان الله الواحد الأحد الفرد الصمد ...

كورنر :
ألف حمد الله علي السلامة ياغالي ..
*

----------

